# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي أفضل طبعات الكتب الستة التي طُبعت في مجلد واحد أو مجلدين

## محماس بن داود

كثيرة طبعات الكتب الستة، وسؤالي هنا: ما هي أفضل طبعات الكتب الستة التي طُبعت في مجلد واحد فقط، فقد وجدت صحيح البخاري طبعة الرسالة في مجلد واحد، وعندهم صحيح مسلم في مجلد واحد، وللشيخ مشهور طبعات للكتب الأربعة في مجلد واحد لكل كتاب، وكذلك الشيخ خليل شيحا وله الصحيحين فيما أظن، ووجدت سنن ابن ماجة طبعة دار الصديق بتحقيق عصام موسى هادي في مجلد واحد.

بأي الطبعات تنصحون؟ ومن كان يعرف طبعات أخرى جيدة فلا يبخل بتعريفها. أرجو أن تكون الطبعة في مجلد واحد أو مجلدين على أكثر تقدير.

وحبذا لو ذكرتم أفضل طبعة لموطأ الإمام مالك في مجلد واحد.

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محماس بن داود

هل من مجيب؟

----------


## أم أمامة الليبية

يرفع!

----------


## بسام الحربي

نعم انتظر...........

----------


## بسام الحربي

نعم, كما طلبت اخي في الله,
هذا كتاب واحد كما طلبت وهو كبير قليلا, به الكتب الستة وهي مأخوذة من اصح النسخ والطبعات_كما في المقدمة للكتاب_, وهي باشراف د\صالح بن عبد العزيز ال الشيخ 
مدير شؤون الاوقاف والدعوة والارشاد بالمملكة العربية السعودية
ومرقمة على ترتيب المعجم وتحفة الاشراف
http://www.alssunnah.com/library/art..._no=3901&items
وفقك الله وسددك, ولله الحمد على توفيقه وسداده. وصلى الله على محمد واله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## محماس بن داود

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

عمل رائع حقاً ..

والسؤال: بما أنني لست من أهل الإختصاص في التدقيق والمقارنة، فما رأي أهل العلم والنظر في هذا المشروع وهذه الطبعة؟

الذي رأيته وأردت أن أعرف رأي الإخوة فيه: أن طبعة مشهور تتميز بالحكم على الأحاديث من حيث الصحة والضعف.
وطبعة شيحا تتميز بتخريج الآحاديث في الكتب الأخرى وكذا طبعة الرسالة، والذي لم أتيقنه هو دقة هذه الأعمال ومسألة الإتقان ومدى صحة التدقيق والتخريج وما إلى ذلك. 

وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على هذه الهدية القيمة

----------


## بسام الحربي

اخي في الله اقرا مقدمة الكتاب وانت سوف تجد الجواب بارك الله فيك, وحفظك

----------


## مرثد

❊ إذا أردت مجموعة الكتب الستة في كتاب فأعرف كتاب دار السلام (والذي طبع بإشراف عالم كبير أو وزير سعودي نسيت اسمه الآن)

❊ أما إذا أردتَ كل كتاب في مجلد فأجمل ما اطلعت عليه هو البخاري ومسلم لدار الكتاب العربي،
ولا أعرف مدى دقة العمل، لكن الجديد والمفيد هو أنهم يذكرون بعد الحديث من أورده من أهل الخمسة بالرقم، إضافة إلي تدوين رقم الحديث في الكتاب

❊ أم طبعة الكتب الأربعة فإني اعتمد على النسخة التي بتحقيق الشيخ مشهور و هي في مجلد.
الطبعة الأولى طباعتها أفضل من التاليات.

❊ وقد جمع الشيخ صالح الشامي الصحيحن في 5 مجلدات، وقام القرني بنفس العمل في مجلد ضخم.
http://saleh.shami.me/?cat=8

----------


## بسام الحربي

[quote=مرثد;416432]❊ إذا أردت مجموعة الكتب الستة في كتاب فأعرف كتاب دار السلام (والذي طبع بإشراف عالم كبير أو وزير سعودي نسيت اسمه الآن)

أخي ذكرناه في المشاركات السابقة
وهو للشيخ صالح عبد العزيز بن محمد ال الشيخ وزير الدعوة والارشاد بالمملكة
وهذا رابطه
http://www.alssunnah.com/library/art..._no=3901&items

----------

